# Outdoor trial help



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

So, this newbie is requesting yet more advice:wave: For those who haven't heard, Russia completed the first leg of her Rally Novice title today! The trial is held outdoors in the grass, and since novice is last to go, several dogs had relieved themselves in the ring prior to our run. She had her nose PLANTED in the grass, and thus, she was not as attentive as I would like her to be. Suggestions for ways to deal with her sniffer and maintain focus? (Someone mentioned Vicks salve, but I don't know...)

Thanks!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I have also heard the Vicks/vaseline trick, but I think the key is really just practice in grassy places. Honestly, if dogs relieving themselves is a big issue, the trial officials need to be cleaning the ring thoroughly because that IS an issue for a lot of dogs. They go all out at agility trials around here, with Nature's Miracle, water, even PAPER TOWELS on the grass..


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Vick's could work, but for me part of the challenge is to get the dog to focus despite being able to smell the grass. If the dog couldn't smell a thing and managed to get a really hight score in what was practically a low distraction environment, where's the achievement?

As above, just do a lot of training in distracting environments, so the dog gets used to working in them. You could premack a lot; do a trick and I'll let you go and sniff for a while.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Ahhh but, that is the "challenge" of an outdoor obedience trial :boom: lol

Personally, I regard any legs earned at an outdoor trial to be of more value than those earned at an indoor trial. But that's just me, too bad the CKC / AKC doesn't see it that way.

With outdoor trials there are soooo many unpredictable factors --- weather (hot, cold, wind, rain etc), nature (wild animals, insects etc) the venue itself (could be slippery, extra-long or prickly grass, uneven footing, proximity to other events etc) .... really, you just have to proof proof proof ! ... and, be fast on your feet so you're able to deal with the unexpected things as they may come along.


As far as the use of Vicks .. IMHO, I tend to think that somehow it's an infraction of the rules :nono:, so best to use it only while training and not while trialling.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

My dog is a BIG tracker. She loves tracking and uses her nose constantly whether on a leash or loose ... but on the field (whether it is Shutzhund, Obedience, or indoor) she's not allowed to sniff. During training I just tell her "no sniff" and keep her attention on me. 
Train in new locations ... just a few feet of heeling, or a whole pattern. Parking places, parks, stores, everywhere.

I agree petpeeve, I brought my girl to Sweden last summer. There all their competitions are on big fields (and the heeling pattern never ends - lol). We got the first obedience title, which is more like open than novice, with heeling both on leash and off, jumping, and stand as well as down under motion. Did I mention the never ending heeling pattern? I learned to expect MUCH more from my dog in training ... so she wouldn't get tired during a trial.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

We trained extensively on grass in various locations prior to entering the trial, but there seems to be something in one particular spot that she cannot resist. As suggested above, during training I used "go sniff" as a reward (using Control Unleashed "Give me a break" technique). I agree that using something to interfere with scent seems wrong, and I really don't want to do that. I really need some training time with her in that ring, but I don't know if that is even possible. We got our first leg on Thursday with a 94, second leg yesterday with a 93 (also got her CGC!), but today's judge was not as understanding of the sniffing/loss of attention, and we NQed. She's really doing great for her first trial, and we're having fun, but I just want to help her have the best possible chance at success. Thanks for the suggestions and encouragement!


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with teaching your dog there's a time for tracking and there is one for not tracking. I'm a teacher ... I might be really happy if I have a student who wants to do math all the time ... but if I'm conducting an English lesson, she better put the math down to listen. To me that's what obedience is all about. Pay attention to me and listen to instruction these few minutes we're training or competing ... the rest of the time you're fine sniffing about doing whatever you want to do.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Sometimes I think it's a fine line when using sniffing as a reward, a very fine line. Especially when practising for outdoor trials, with some dogs it's kinda like flirtin' with disaster. Could easily turn out to be Uhhh Ooooh, Johnny Dangerous In The Ring lol .. while under the stress of actual trial conditions. 

In these types of cases it's often best to use MEGA-value food rewards with a high RoR while proofing, and gradually wean them down to a VRS ... in order to maintain 100% interest in the handler rather than anything to do with the surrounding environment.

I guess it depends on the individual dog, too. And how the handler might adapt with well-timed second commands in the ring etc, if ever req'd.

hast, I also agree that the dog can or least should be able to see the job at hand in context. "OK. I know this game. Ring gates + judge's table = 3 to 5 minutes absolute attention to the handler".


BTW glad to hear you got some good scores AND had fun too. 
Nice ! :clap2:


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Shandwill said:


> So, this newbie is requesting yet more advice:wave: For those who haven't heard, Russia completed the first leg of her Rally Novice title today! The trial is held outdoors in the grass, and since novice is last to go, several dogs had relieved themselves in the ring prior to our run. She had her nose PLANTED in the grass, and thus, she was not as attentive as I would like her to be. Suggestions for ways to deal with her sniffer and maintain focus? (Someone mentioned Vicks salve, but I don't know...)
> 
> Thanks!


Outdoor shows present many distractions - sights and sounds almost as much as smells. Although indoor shows have their share of distractions, most handlers will agree that in general, the 'great outdoors; is a harder venue than indoors. 

According to the rules, fouled rings are suppose to be throughly cleaned up under the judge's supervision. But things being what they are, I'm sure that the level of cleaning can be very variable.

I don't know any absolute way to train to work reliably ourdoors except to proof in as many different places as you have access to and attend every outdoor match that you can get to. 

As a very experienced handler once told me, "Train hard, trial easy." 

We generally go to shows as they come up, and we don't pay much attention to indoor vs. outdoor except in the summer months. On the other hand, some handlers that I know skip the outdoor trials completely. In this area, there are enough indoor trials over the course of a year to make that a viable choice. I'm not suggesting thst you do so, but if outdoor showing becomes a serious issue, it is something to consider.

I will also say that with some breeds - hounds especially - it is really a challenge when outdoors to get their minds off their nose. After all, that is what they are bred to do when outside.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

Last summer when I brought Miss Mandy to Sweden I got a little help since all shows are held outdoors (or in indoor riding arenas in the winter) there. The best help is to train everywhere and anywhere. Stop in the park and train for a bit, train on parking lots, and train as you walk your pooch down the road.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

At our Agility trials which are mostly outdoors, if a dog goes to the bathroom in the ring, they rinse it down really well with vinegar and water and it seems to completely eliminate the smell as I have never seen any dogs stop to sniff it afterwards. At the one trial, a dog must have peed in the one tunnel and there were numerous dogs that hesitated in the tunnel that normally would just run through. They finally put a different tunnel in and sprayed the inside of the tunnel which solved the problem.

Getting the dog to focus on you usually stops them from sniffing.


----------



## FoxFireFarms (Jun 16, 2009)

i had that problem last year i picked up my pace and told her to leave it if she sniffed and i said NO peee when she was not responding i wound up getting a high in trial due to speed. I prefer indoors if u know the course well speed in between commands works since they allow u to talk to your dog non stop with rally, now we go for rally 2 harder off leash outside i wont try she will pee, goodluck


----------

